# Commuting to base... ?distance



## medgoal (29 Apr 2015)

Hi Everyone! I'm finishing up an ROTP program and have gotten posted : ) waiting now for brookfield etc. 
As a student I don't have access to the DWAN regularly... I was hoping someone could clarify what the maximum commutable distance allowable is/commuting assitance etc. We haven't done HHT yet but see online there is a nice community 50km from the base I'm going to be posted at and just wondering whether it's even worth my time looking at any of those places! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2015)

Each base has a defined geographical boundary established.  In most cases, you can move to anywhere inside that boundary with no issues.  An example of people who might be further restricted in distance maximums are SAR Sqn crews.

Would help if you said what base you are heading to.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Apr 2015)

The DWAN has a list of geographical boundaries for several areas.  Living outside these areas requires special permission.  I don't know how this applies to ROTP candidates, but as Brookfield is also bound by these boundaries, they may be a good source if you haven't yet spoken to your ULO/SEM.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2015)

If you do find out it is outside your geo boundary, it is possible to move there; I did this.

It required a detailed memo to my gaining unit CO requesting authority.  If the CO denies, it stops there.  Mine approved so it went to the Base/Wing Pers Admin O, who supported and then forwarded to DCBA.  In my case, DCBA approved.  This gave Brookfield authority to move my D HG & E to that location.

Section 2.6 of the current IRP policy.  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2009-toc.page


----------



## medgoal (29 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the info! I'm heading to Shilo! I have never even been to Manitoba, so I don't know anything about it.
Can someone possibly post or PM me the geographical boundaries? Again I don't have DIN. Otherwise I can wait for Brookfield and they may be able to let me know. Thanks so much!


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Apr 2015)

medgoal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! I'm heading to Shilo! I have never even been to Manitoba, so I don't know anything about it.
> Can someone possibly post or PM me the geographical boundaries? Again I don't have DIN. Otherwise I can wait for Brookfield and they may be able to let me know. Thanks so much!



I don't remember the boundaries off the top of my head, but I seem to recall that west to Virden and east to Carberry, with Wawanesa being the southern extent. Not much going north. Your chief consideration will be the weather. Highways in that part of the province are frequently closed due to snow storms.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Apr 2015)

Copied from: http://cmp-cpm.mil.ca/en/benefits/geographical-boundaries.page (DWAN link)

Geographical boundaries describe a place of duty.  They are established by local commanders in accordance with CBI 208.80(3) and CFAO 209-28(3).  The collection of CAF places of duty are published by DCBA as they are received from local authorities.  When there is doubt, members should contact their base orderly rooms for written confirmation.  Descriptions are to be used as a guide only.

Travel and Removal - Geographical Boundaries
CFB SHILO - MANITOBA
Description:
	 Area within a 27 km radius from the main gate of CFB Shilo; 
	This area includes the following main centres: 
	The communities of Forest and Justice to the north; 
	The Town of Carberry to the east; 
	The Town of Wawanesa to the south; 
	The City of Brandon to the west.


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

Rela a a a a a a x.

Ca a a a a a a lm down.

If you keep using so many exclamation marks, you'll pop a blood vessel.

And Shilo's not _that_ exciting...


----------



## medgoal (29 Apr 2015)

Thanks everyone.....  I'll try not to get too excited and pop any blood vessels! lol


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

I approve of the lower exclamation mark count.

Enjoy Shilo. Seriously.

And if you get a dog, keep a close eye on him/her when outside.


----------



## FSTO (29 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I approve of the lower exclamation mark count.
> 
> Enjoy Shilo. Seriously.
> 
> And if you get a dog, keep a close eye on him/her when outside.



That's okay you can watch the dog running away for about 3 days before you should get concerned!

So you are off to Shilo. Where are you from? A large city or smaller city or town? Are you an outdoorsy type (I think you must be if you are in the Army) or a more cultured person (as in liking art galleries, ballet and opera)?
Anyway, I'm from that part of the country so here is the deal.
You have likely heard that Shilo is the dirty hairy smelly armpit of Canada and at first glance that could be a true description. But every place in the world has their drawbacks but they also has their advantages. 
Here is SW Manitoba's advantages.
If you like camping and off road biking (pedal or motorbike) there are many choices; Spruce Woods Provincial Park is basically at your front door, Riding Mountain National Park is an hour drive to the north, Turtle Mountain Provincial Park is an hour drive to the south. All these places have fantastic campgrounds and hiking trails. The Brandon Hills to the SW of Shilo has fantastic mountain biking trails throughout the area. Do you like to dirt bike or quad? Plenty of clubs in the area or you can just head down a country road and turn down an undeveloped road allowance and you'll have tons of fun. Do you like a beach? Riding Mountain has a great one, Lake Winnipeg has a fantastic beach but it is (I think) a 2 1/2 hr drive from Shilo. Just to the south of Shilo there are some great out of the way spots on the Souris River to lazily float down the river.
If you are into golf, there are a multitude of fairly good and reasonably priced golf course within a 2 hr drive, Bomber and Jet games are an hr drive, Wheat Kings are one of the top teams in the Western Hockey League. But good luck in getting Jets tickets.
If you are into culture, Winnipeg is full of it! I still remember when the PPCLI was moving to Shilo and the lament was that people were not going to be able to see the Ballet anymore, I was going to say that there was a pretty good ballet at the Keystone Inn but I guess they meant the Royal Winnipeg Ballet!
Winter can be depressing, but only if you let it! Get a snow machine and have at er, or go X-country skiing in Spruce Woods, Riding Mountain, or the Brandon Hills. There are even some downhill slopes if you want a place to learn to ski.

I know I sound like the local booster club, but if you go to Shilo with a chip on your shoulder it will suck balls. If you go with an open mind you may even enjoy yourself!


----------



## Loachman (29 Apr 2015)

FSTO said:
			
		

> That's okay you can watch the dog running away for about 3 days before you should get concerned!



My advice had nothing to do with the likelihood of the dog running away.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> My advice had nothing to do with the likelihood of the dog running away.



Yep.   



			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> That's okay you can watch the dog running away for about 3 days before you should get concerned!



Besides, that's in Saskatchewan.   :nod:

 ;D


----------



## FSTO (30 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> My advice had nothing to do with the likelihood of the dog running away.


Now I'm curious, WTF are you talking about? Is it an inside Shilo thing?


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2015)

1 RCHA's there.

There was a court case a while ago.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Apr 2015)

Ah!....The 'Petophile'.


----------



## FSTO (30 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> 1 RCHA's there.
> 
> There was a court case a while ago.



Ohhh man, now I get it.  :facepalm:

The lads need to spread their extra curricular horizons!


----------



## Loachman (30 Apr 2015)

You mean other species?


----------



## FSTO (30 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> You mean other species?



What ever floats the boys in cadpats boat!


----------



## Lumber (4 May 2015)

medgoal said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.....  I'll try not to get too excited and pop any blood vessels! lol



I fellow sailor aboard my ship lives an hour and a half away from Halifax (162km from the base). I never really asked, but I assume all he had to do was submit a request to live outside of area.


----------



## Airforcestoker (4 May 2015)

If you are looking to reside outside the geographical area, like everyone else here has said, you need permission through your chain of command. BUT- if you are looking to do a Brookfield/DCBA move they can try to deny your moving expenses/benefits. It has already been grieved and won that DCBA does not have that authority, your CO is your authority for this. If the CO says you are authorized to live outside the geographical area, DCBA DOES NOT have the authority to deny your benefits. FWIW


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 May 2015)

Do you have a ref for that or link to the grievance case?  When I did this, BGRS wouldn't move fwd until I had the blessing of DCBA.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2014-directive-amend-ch2.page#sec-02-06

2.6.02 Authority

CF members who wish to reside outside the established geographical boundaries of the new place of duty require the approval of the gaining unit Commanding Officer (CO).

The CO should consider the following:

the reasonable daily distance that can be traveled to and from the CF member's primary residence to the new place of duty; andCF member's ability to travel within established time limitations to the new place of duty when recalled.

Subsequent approval of DCBA is required to relocate the (D) HG&E.

2.6.03 Expenses

Expenses associated with the shipment of HG&E will be limited to costs associated with relocating within the established geographical boundaries of the place of duty.


----------



## Lumber (6 May 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Expenses associated with the shipment of HG&E will be limited to costs associated with relocating within the established geographical boundaries of the place of duty.



How I read this is: if it costs $5000 to move your HG&E to someplace within the gerographical boundaries, and it would cost $6000 to move the HG&E to your residence which is outside the geographical boundaries, then the military will pay you $5000, and you're stuck witht he bill for the extra $1000.

CorrecT?


----------



## DAA (6 May 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> How I read this is: if it costs $5000 to move your HG&E to someplace within the gerographical boundaries, and it would cost $6000 to move the HG&E to your residence which is outside the geographical boundaries, then the military will pay you $5000, and you're stuck witht he bill for the extra $1000.
> 
> CorrecT?



Exactly!


----------



## captloadie (6 May 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> How I read this is: if it costs $5000 to move your HG&E to someplace within the gerographical boundaries, and it would cost $6000 to move the HG&E to your residence which is outside the geographical boundaries, then the military will pay you $5000, and you're stuck witht he bill for the extra $1000.
> 
> CorrecT?



Well, not exactly. If you don't get the approval beforehand from DCBA, they may look at the policy and say, you didn't get approval first, you aren't entitled. There was a case here two years ago where the CO, who on poor advice from someone, approved a member to live 2 hours outside the geographical boundary. The member purchased a home, and then went in to book his move of HG&E. Brookfield said they needed DCBA approval before continuing, DCBA denied the request, justifying their response that 2 hours outside the geographical area was not a reasonable distance, and the CO erred in his decision.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 May 2015)

In that case, the mbr jumped the gun on the purchase.  It's very important to take the time to read and understand the IRP policy.


----------

